# Tax extension



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Do I have to do anything special to take the extension. Someone said you have to something to get it or when you send it in.
I'm sitting in a coffee shop doing this as everything is down at home foe at least a week,otherwise I'd try to look it up.

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

No. The extension to June 15th is automatic. If you want to extend past that, you need to file a form 4868 (and that will give you until October).

Just be aware that if you owe the IRS anything, interest charges start accruing as of the old April 15th date.


----------

